# Pickup basketball



## booya44 (Jan 18, 2013)

Just recently moved to Dubai, first time posting on the forums. I'm wondering: where in the city do people play pickup basketball (if at all)? I don't even mind joining a gym to play, but I am not looking to organize something every time I wish to lay. Are there any places where regular games are going in the evening? Indoor or outdoor? Let me know, thanks!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You could check out Dubai basketball leagues, events & activities - DUPLAYS while technically not a 'pickup' option (you have to pay membership) but there are a couple of leagues there..


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Try Esports, they have a lot of facilities and could maybe advise you of when various groups play?


----------



## markmauricio (Jun 16, 2011)

Let me know when you find a good weekly pickup game. I'm dying to play regularly also here. Send me your number via PM also so I can get in touch with you when i'm invited to play again. We've never had a full game as we always lacked players.


----------



## ankushatwork (May 18, 2014)

*Courts?*

Any update on this? Did you guys find a court to play at?

Ankush


----------

